# Brixton Mural Walk (Free) – Sunday 9 September



## reubeniz (Sep 7, 2012)

Over the months of September and October, the London Mural Preservation Society (LMPS) has organized a few more sessions of its popular Brixton Mural Walk and East London Line Mural Walk. These walks will cover historic murals around the area and give visitors a chance to examine and discuss the motivations of the artists behind these murals. We will also go into details about who commissioned the murals, how the local community has responded to these works, their transformation over the years, and restoration efforts.

The *Brixton Mural Walk will start off at 11am at the Stockwell tube station *and move to the Stockwell Memorial Mural followed by the Stockwell Pen and Children at Play. Other murals along the walk include Nuclear Dawn, the Brixton Station Murals, Big Splash and the restored Brixton Windmill Mural that was an LMPS project from May 2012. The walk will take roughly three hours with a pub stop for refreshments along the way.


----------

